# Camping Rosaleda



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Will be at this site next week and staying for seven weeks. Have been told that they do not accept credit cards, cash only. Spoke to site and we seemed to be talking at cross purposes. 

Anyone aware of the payment procedure.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Only cash, no cards....But they do have a cash machine in reception now. Don't know what 'handling' charge it makes to your card though.
Brian


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup. I am there now, there is a notice posted that they do not accept credit cards. However there are cash machine in Conil de la Frontier, which is about a mile down the road and there is a local bus service 3 times a day 10am 12 noon 7pm (actual departure time from town centre for a circular trip of the local campsites etc.
Nice site by the way, but swimming pool is not yet operative, shame!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I was there last night and can confirm what others above have said. There's a Bancaja ATM in the office, but I don't know if there's a charge for using it. In Conil town I used a Bancaja ATM and it offered to charge my account in pounds, plus a loading of 2.75%. I declined because I have a Nationwide card that makes no charge for foreign currency withdrawals.

It is a nice site, with good facilities, and quieter than Camping Roche which is like Old MacDonald's Farm!


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Doc .Much appreciated Waiting to hear the latest on the pool 

Patsy


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Waiting to hear the latest on the pool*

Will ask, but by the look of it don't hold your breath! Confirm Roche comment!


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

No pool may have to look for another site . May not though as I,ve had good feedback on Rosaleda Is it far from the beach. 

Thanks for the info on Roche will not be looking there


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Is it far from the beach*

About a mile and a half. It depends what type of rig you have. I saw a lot of smaller motorhomes parked right next to the beach, so you could drive there.
I am told the pool will not open until 15th June, which is daft because the weather is great at the moment and where I was in Portugal the pool was open in February.
If your not too mobile bring plenty of food, the shop here is fairly sparsley provisioned. Although there is a supermarket within a mile. 
It is a good campsite but 7 weeks is a long time with no pool and having to trail to the beach.
Depending on which direction you are coming from you might want to go to Portugal I stayed 5 weeks at Turiscampo in Espiche, near Lagos, and that was great! Alternatively the Med coast Villanova or San Pere Pecador(Aquarious).


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

You could take a look at Cala del Aceite. I went past it the other day and it's only 250 metres from a nice small beach near Puerto de Conil. Quiet spot amongst pine trees. Quite a way to the shops, though! I've no idea what it's like to stay at.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Am undecided between Turiscampo or Aquarious any pros or cons would be appreciated. 

Was looking forward to Rosaleda after many positive reports but Mrs P likes a pool


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Am undecided between Turiscampo or Aquarious any pros or con*

Hi,
Just out of curiosity, what did you do? I will be at Aquarius in about a week?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Touristcampo in Espiche is very nice, stayed there in Feb/March this year.
Has a good size pool with bar and restaurant adjacent and a reasonable size shop. Facilities are spotless, superb showers behind the swimming pool, with other blocks within the camp site. Bus from outside the gate into Lagos every 90 min weekdays, or 10 min walk to Espiche bus stop for the other bus which goes via Pria De Luz and passes Intermarche en route. Walk to Pria De Luz is about 30 min, but is a long uphill return journey. There is an expensive supermarket in Pria, several restaurants and a beach. Back in Lagos there are a lot of small shops in the old town, and tons of eating places. Lidl and Aldi both have stores in the town.
Oh, and the bus goes to Sagres in the opposite direction from outside the site, or to Burgau from Espiche.
Hope this of some use.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Patsy

Aquarius is a good site. Right on beach. Some pitches rather small, some rather large! Excellent toilet/showers facilities; they also have family bathrooms which, for my husband and I, is a bonus.

Friendly reception, good restaurant. Shop not bad but fairly basic. Supermarket within cycling distance.

San Pere Pescdor a small place with not much to offer.

When we arrived there last October it was like Costa del Deutchland. Must have been German schools' half-term break. Anyway after a week site cleared out and left with a small sprinkling of Brits and a fair few Dutch.

Sal


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Decided on Camping Eden Peniscola as recommended bo Tomnjune. Brillant Best site I have been on to date. Will be here for eight weeks


----------

